# Wooden Clothespin crafts



## mydaddysjag (Nov 29, 2007)

A little while back I came across a site that has instructions to make these cute little horse ornaments out of wooden clothes pins. I kept meaning to pick up some clothespins to make some, because I thought they were really cute. Well, today I went to the dollar store (to buy the horses sants hats) and came across packages of the clothes pins. They had 20 in each pack, so I bought 2 packs. Well I got home, and after looking at the instructions better, I bought the wrong clothes pins. The ones I got have round tops, and the ones I needed had flat tops, if that makes sense. Now I have 40 of these clothespins that I would like to make ornaments out of. I remember in elementary school we used to make ornaments like santas and reindeer, but when I look for instructions online, they are either all made with the flat top clothespins, or they cover the pin with fabric. Surely there must be a way to make cute ornaments out of these without covering they with fabric? I dont remember the ones in school having flat tops (except for the reindeer) but its been oh, about 12 years, so I could be wrong.

So, I know most of you are pretty crafty, any tips?


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 29, 2007)

Here's some!












Clothespin Snowman






Christmas clothespins


----------



## Cathy_H (Nov 29, 2007)

> got have round tops, and the ones I needed had flat tops


.... Can you sand down the round tops enough to make them flat for your project? If not, you can start hanging your clothes out to dry!


----------



## mydaddysjag (Nov 30, 2007)

We already have plenttttty of clothes pins to hang clothes with. Actually, the only clothes we dont hang are towels, wash cloths, and socks. We have 2 clothes lines in our basement. I wear a lot of black and mostly dress pants for work, so they have to be line dried, same with my shirts so they dont shrink or fade.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't know if these are the kind that you're looking for. These are the little horses I've made out of clothespins. You can find them in the craft section of Walmart. I've also varied the feet/hooves. I have also used little wooden discs to make them roll.


----------



## lvponies (Nov 30, 2007)

Sterling.....your little horses are adorable!!!


----------



## mydaddysjag (Nov 30, 2007)

Those little horses are exactly what I bought the clothes pins for, but I didnt realize that I needed clothes pins with the flat tops, and got the ones with the "ball like" tops.

Very cute, btw.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 30, 2007)

lvponies said:


> Sterling.....your little horses are adorable!!!


Thanks Kim!!!







mydaddysjag said:


> Those little horses are exactly what I bought the clothes pins for, but I didnt realize that I needed clothes pins with the flat tops, and got the ones with the "ball like" tops.
> 
> Very cute, btw.



Thank you! Let us know when you do them up. I'd love to see them!


----------



## mydaddysjag (Dec 1, 2007)

Well, my mom has done it again. She drove into pittsburgh during prime time christmas shopping season just to go to the biggest craft store in the area, and you guessed it, get me the right wooden clothes pins. It was about a 40 minute drive just for some clothes pins. Even they only had a few packs. Apperantly a LOT of school teachers use them to make crafts with kids for christmas, because everywhere close was sold out. I didnt know she was going to get them, but I sure do appreciate it.

As far as the other clothes pins, they are dang near snowmen now, I just need to get their hats painted. I'll post pictures as soon as I can, but my digital camera hasnt been working.


----------



## whitney (Dec 3, 2007)

mydaddysjag: I did the EXACT same thing but was able to return mine for the right ones.

I finished my horses up this weekend. I'm putting them on my barn wreath.

I'll take pictures for you tonite.

They were alot of fun just a tip: I made reindeer a number of years ago, and used hot glue. I ended up having to repair them every year. This time I used construction adhesive and they are ROCK solid this time.


----------



## Mona (Dec 8, 2007)

BUMP!



For RnRs Lilnickers


----------



## CyndiM (Dec 8, 2007)

Those are really cute. Great ideas for quick and simple things to use a clothespin for.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Dec 10, 2007)

I wish I could get some pictures, they came out really well.

I always have a big stock of craft paint around, so I had a little fun. After I painted the clothes pins white, I painted over them with a sparkle finish I have. Its irridescent, and reminds me of shimmery snow, and it also reflects off of the tree's lights.

I havent started my horses yet though, It seems that Im not trusted to use powertools to cut the clothes pins. I beleive my stepdad is going to cut them for me though.

I normally use a glue called E6000 for anything I want stuck good, I'll have to remember to pick some up because I ran out of it this week.


----------

